

Show HN: Coolx5 - Node.js, Websockets, MongoDB and a clickable zombie - DigitalSea
http://coolcoolcoolcoolcool.com/

======
DigitalSea
This is a fun little app a friend and I created. It's based on a part of a
commercial Sprint recently ran about their unlimited plans:
[http://youtu.be/jOXhtyAi7fU](http://youtu.be/jOXhtyAi7fU) — it's running on
Node.js, websockets for realtime click counts and MongoDB in the backend for
storing the click counts and also storing where you click. If you inspect the
page there is a hidden click map in there you can turn on by toggling the
display property. It's one of those pointless but temporarily fun sites, I'd
be open to sharing the source code if it would interest anyone, it's not an
overly technical site though.

